# 77 dasher build



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

i just got a 77, for free, its been sitting for a few years under some tarps. ill be the 3rd owner, the guy i got it from bought it 78. my plans so far are to pull it out and clean it. i cleaned the inside today. the head liner and carpet still need attention . the seats are really clean and the door panels and dash look good now. the dash is cracked thats a shame. i believe he said its a 1.5 and its a 4sp.

dose anyone know if the 2.2 5cyl engine will bolt in a b1?

i have some ek90s that will be going on this.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

nice, would like to see your photos but they're not working!


----------



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

i think the pics are fixed and hers some from today.



























































































i got it home today!


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

holy green velour!:thumbup: Looking forward to seeing this one get back on the road. nice score!


----------



## GRIMwagon (Aug 12, 2008)

Great find. I love the interior!


----------



## Snarkle (Jan 22, 2012)

[email protected]!
:thumbup::thumbup:
Warrants a double thumbs up for color combo:heart:
Damn Skippy you scored.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Awesome car dude- what a face!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

This is a cool rare car!:thumbup:


----------



## rad64dart383 (Jan 23, 2009)

so far the car has no fuel and spark. i have bought afew things for it. but with work, school, yard work and everthing else i do i haven't had time to solve the problems yet. but with the time change i believe ill be able to get a slow role soon. i haven't seen a car like mine in person before. i have and aba and a jh from other projects. once its running i think ill put together an jh/aba motor for it.


----------



## 1FastB5 (May 30, 2005)

nice! 

i really wish i had an early model car like yours, and that one looks like a good find! 

i'd give it some euro lights and shorty bumpers and really make it shine. i love how rare dashers are!


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

Any news on this?


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

Great score. Looks like the body is in great shape. Very nice cars with decent handling for the time.

Negative on fitting the inline 5cyl in there. Notice that even the 4-banger requires that the radiator is offset to the left. The 5cyl fit in the Quantums because of the Q's added length. They also used a beefier trans, which would probably fit in your Dasher and bolt up to an Audi V6 like it was made for the engine bay! (best to relocate battery to rear) Sleeper time!

Extreme side note: The VW tech who sold his '79 Dasher to me said he'd already measured the engine compartment for a nice Ford 5.8L V8 he had sitting around his shop... and it was gonna fit. The kind of guy who could make 'anything' work, and that was his plan if I hadn't bought it instead! 


J.R.
SoCal


----------



## 83mk2scirocco (Nov 13, 2008)

I thought those were e extinct. Sweet i have been waiting to see anouther one.
I had a 76,that was my most favorite car ever.
Subscibed......opcorn:
I had to settle for 76 rocco.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

any updates?

this is quite rare, dasher coupe with sunroof and all complete


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I am in for the updates too


----------

